# ADSL "couldnt get channel number[solved]

## nove

Hi,

iam trying since a couple of days to get ADSL working.

First try: On a new installation i emerged rp-pppoe, i did the adsl-setup and then adsl-start and all worked fine (iptables and squid) 

...

wall pppd[6516]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

...

then i tried to rc-update add rp-pppoe default but i was wondering no rp-pppoe anymore in /etc/init.d/. Then i thinked hmm lets reboot. --- After the reboot i tried again to adsl-start and there was a timeout. I started adsl-setup again and then it worked again. so i have decided to take a look at the forum and there was something about a new base layout. OK i thougt lets configure the /etc/conf.d/net like it is writen in the forums.

and then surprise surprise ---> nothing worked anymore  :Sad: 

so i looked at the version of my baselayout and there was a old version hmm i thougt good idea to emerge baselayout (i was wondering why it wasent emerged on installation one week ago) ok thought and done.

after the emerging and a etc-update i configured my conf.d/net again and rebootet my machine. 

my conf.de/net file:

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.199 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth0="xxxxxxxxxxxxx@t-online.de"

oh yes and i edited /etc/ppp/pap-secrets like this:

"xxxxxxxxxx@t-online.de" * "mysecretpassword"

then i restarted my eth0

all seemed OK but then i taked a look with ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:BC:34:47

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xbc00

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:54:37:A0:8B

          inet addr:192.168.0.199  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:72983 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:61721 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:16004986 (15.2 Mb)  TX bytes:8456402 (8.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x2f00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

no ppp0 no ip on eth0

then i have taken a look at /var/log/messages:

the strange thing is it isnt anymore ppp0 <--> eth0 now it is ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0 ... WHY?

```

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: Modem hangup

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: Connection terminated.

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall pppd[5411]: Exit.

Jul  7 09:26:54 wall adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul  7 09:26:55 wall r8169: eth1: link up

Jul  7 09:26:55 wall pppd[5799]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:26:56 wall chat[5907]: Can't get terminal parameters: Input/output error

Jul  7 09:26:56 wall pppd[5799]: Connect script failed

Jul  7 09:26:56 wall postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system

Jul  7 09:26:56 wall postfix/master[5956]: daemon started -- version 2.1.5

Jul  7 09:26:57 wall squid[6076]: Squid Parent: child process 6079 started

Jul  7 09:26:57 wall pppd[5799]: Exit.

Jul  7 09:26:58 wall sshd[6123]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jul  7 09:26:58 wall cron[6162]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul  7 09:26:59 wall webmin[6201]: Webmin starting

Jul  7 09:26:59 wall pppd[6262]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:26:59 wall pppd[6262]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Jul  7 09:26:59 wall pppd[6262]: Exit.

Jul  7 09:26:59 wall adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul  7 09:27:04 wall pppd[6269]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:27:04 wall pppd[6269]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Jul  7 09:27:04 wall pppd[6269]: Exit.

Jul  7 09:27:04 wall adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul  7 09:27:09 wall pppd[6276]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:27:09 wall pppd[6276]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Jul  7 09:27:09 wall pppd[6276]: Exit.

Jul  7 09:27:09 wall adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Jul  7 09:27:14 wall pppd[6283]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul  7 09:27:14 wall pppd[6283]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Jul  7 09:27:14 wall pppd[6283]: Exit.

```

and so on and so on...

can it be that the binding to eth0 is lost in the ppp?

can it be that the pppd try to connect with a analog modem?

now I NEED HELP

PLEASELast edited by nove on Fri Jul 08, 2005 4:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nove

Ok its solved by a hack. I have made a dsl-provider file in /etc/ppp/peers and then i have putted the command: pppd call dsl-provider into the inittab and it works if somebody want to know how this works here is the solution:

dsl-provider:

```
pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -m 1452"

noipdefault

defaultroute

hide-password

lcp-echo-interval 60

lcp-echo-failure 3

connect /bin/true

noauth

persist

mtu 1492

nodetach

user "yourdslusername"

usepeerdns

```

the inittab:

```

D0:23:respawn:/usr/sbin/pppd call dsl-provider >/dev/null 2>&1

```

the /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

```

the pap-secrets

```

"yourdslusername"      *       "youpassword"

```

i hope it helps someone, somewhere, somehow  :Wink: 

----------

